# D-Link ADSL Router verbindung zum Internet



## FlowersBeheaded (10. April 2005)

Hi Leute,

hab mir schon ein paar Beiträge hier durchgelesen.
Ich schaffs trotzdem nicht mein Problem zu lösen.

Ich hab nen Router und will jetzt über den ins internet connecten.
Auf den Router komme ich und über mein altes DSL-Modem komme ich auch ins internet.
Wenn ich jetzt aber das integrierte Modem vom router nutze klappt die einwahl nicht.

Problem ist auch, WIE ich mich ins Internet einwählen soll?! 
Ich hab gelesen, dass ich keine Software benötige. Wie mach ich das denn über DFÜ-Verbindung oder wie?

Vielleicht ist die Routerkonfiguration auch irgendwie falsch? Blöd wenn alles auf Englisch ist. Obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin, dass wenn alles auf Deutsch wäre ich damit besser klarkommen würde^^^

Ich danke jedenfalls jedem, der mir helfen kann.

MFG FB


----------



## Blaschki (10. April 2005)

vielleicht wäre es besser mal das Modell zu nehnen anstatt nur den Hersteller. dr hat mehrer DSL-Router im Angebot.

Es gibt aber auf der Homepage
Kilick da alle Handbücher un anleitunge auch in Deutscher Sprache


----------



## FlowersBeheaded (10. April 2005)

D-Link DSL-500 / ADSL Router....mehr info kann ich nicht preisgeben.

Aber danke ich schau deinen link mal an und hoffe,dass ich da was brauchbares finde.
easy going^^

MFg FB


----------



## FlowersBeheaded (10. April 2005)

Nö also auf der Seite finde ich nix brauchbares.

Also vielleicht hab ich ja auch nen Denkfehler.

Ich muss doch dhcp an meinem rechner einstellen oder? 
Oder muss ich mir ne IP vergeben?

Und um ins internet zu connecten(über den Router) muss ich ne dfü verbindung oder ne Breitbandverbindung einrichten? Ich steig da nicht durch.

Naja was solls....bye bye


----------



## Checknix (11. April 2005)

schon mal die Router Foren durchgestöbert?

mfg
Checknix


----------



## michaelwengert (11. April 2005)

Ne DFÜ verbindung brauchst du normalerweise nicht. Du gibst die Login-Daten fürs Internet ja in den Router ein. Den Router verbindest du dann über eine normale LAN Verbindung.


----------



## FlowersBeheaded (12. April 2005)

Ok Leute..habs geschafft.....ihr dürft mich erschlagen

Ich hab natürlich nicht daran, dass beim Router ein spezielles Twisted Pair Telephone Cable dabei ist. Ich dachte ich kann das alte nutzen von meinem alten DSL-Modem das ich von 1und1 mitgeschickt bekommen hab.

Tja Arsckarte.

Jedenfalls danke nochmal.


----------

